# Finnex 24/7 or Ray2 for a 75 gallon tank?



## gooey (Dec 12, 2007)

Hi,
As what the title says I`d love to get some advise here on what to use for a 75 gallon tank (48"x18"X20" LWH). I'm a returning hobbyist after a very long hiatus(when I was active 8-9 years ago pl's were the craze and T5HO's was just starting). I've read a lot about both the Finnex 24/7 and the the Finnex Ray2 and I would love to have both, that simply is not in my budget (I am in the Philippines and I will be buying just ONE 48" fixture, this will be setting me back $250-300). Here are some of the things I plan to do and I sincerely hope you point me to the right path.

1. The substrate to light will be around 18inches with pressurised CO2 and regular dosing, I am planning to grow some light demanding foreground plants probably some Glossos or HC's.

2. I would love to grow red plants like Rotala wallici's and macarandras, but I read Ray2's dont exactly encourage red plants to turn red.. this is of course some of you have experienced something contrary to that.

3. The rest of the plants will be Anubias, Blyxias, Java Ferns and maybe some Didiplis and pearlweeds.


----------



## hoppycalif (Apr 7, 2005)

A Planted Plus 24/7 will probably give you good medium light, which is enough to grow all of those plants if you also use CO2. That light has a much better spectral distribution of light than the RayII, with the near infrared spectrum that can make the reds really show up well. I use a Planted Plus (not 24/7) on a 65 gallon tank with the same dimensions, except 3 foot long instead of 4 foot. I'm very happy with it. I also use a 2 bottle DIY CO2 system plus Metricide 14 to prevent the BBA problems that DIY CO2 can lead to. You don't need to push the CO2 concentration to the max that won't harm the fish when you use medium light instead of high light. I get about 10-20 ppm. HC might be a problem with this set-up, but I don't use it. The other plants should do fine.


----------



## Lonew0lf (May 15, 2017)

You can look at the Chihiros Series A 120cm lights. I have the 45cm, the lights are powerful but come with dimmers to manage the Par level:

http://www.hinterfeld.com/chihiros-...m-high-output-led-lamp-12-65w-light-20-120cm/


----------



## gooey (Dec 12, 2007)

Thanks Hoppy for the input. Much appreciated.

Lonewolf, Thanks. I have browsed thru the link you gave.. Pretty interesting. BTW are you from the Philippines? the reason I asked is if you were how much taxes did you pay?


----------



## Lonew0lf (May 15, 2017)

I'm in the States Gooey. This guy is using the 120cm & you can get PAR data as well. Try ebay, I found the price point attractive.

https://www.ukaps.org/forum/threads/crystal-mountain.42683/


----------



## gooey (Dec 12, 2007)

Lonew0lf said:


> I'm in the States Gooey. This guy is using the 120cm & you can get PAR data as well. Try ebay, I found the price point attractive.
> 
> https://www.ukaps.org/forum/threads/crystal-mountain.42683/


Price was really cheap but the guy was using two fixtures to light up his tank. Anyway it still is an option for me. Thanks.


----------

